# Gaff Bloodline Discussion



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

There hasn't been a thread on 'em in quite a while.. so let's throw up those Gaff-bred dogs! 

Indie's heavy Gaff top and bottom.. here's her ped:
[email protected] & the Online Pedigree Database (tm)

I love what Gaff dogs were, and a lot of the old Gaff blood, though Gaff Kennels is producing too bulky nowadays, IMHO. 'course, Indie sure didn't take after the bulky side.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Gaff is now bully. I have a friend that just did a breeding with them and he's a bully kennel. I had a chance to own one from that breeding bit its not the right time in my life. 
The gaff bloodline is definitely not what it used to he to say the least.


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

I've seen very bully Gaff dogs... but there are still a lot that are still very pitter-staff like Indie.


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

our dogs ar a good amount of generations out of gaff kennels themselves but the various breeders have kept using the old gaff staff blood.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Dre Dogg is about 30% Gaff blood.. 70% RE


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

The Classic Bully is a so called "pitterstaff" .. whats funny is that gaff was already what got labeled "bully or classic bully" .. it was only natural for it to fade away into the Bully world or be preserved along the bully lines.. HOWEVER they used to be strong, smart, top notch working dogs..more so than any bully I've seen .. .. .. Some of the best high end AmStaff type dogs.. 

Once again when breeding for looks~ When breeding for purpose~

Well we can all see clearly each and every line that was a working strain being shown and now is a show strain being show bred, and what it was and what it is.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I very much love the Gaff dogs! Many are over sized however they still have brains and drive. I have always been a fan of the gaff dogs myself.

Scorch is Heavy Gaff. I don't have his pedigree online anymore but he is out of 
CH Tazmanias Gaffs Lil'Bow Wow and Strick's Wild Angel of Braveheart who is a 1/2 Gaff 1/2 Nevada bitch. She is from Gaff's Strick's Smokin Gun and Kisme & Strick's Patutie Cutie who is a Nevada/Sierra dog.


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

Scorch is a nice looking dog!  Def can see the gaff in his head.


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

Scorch is nice. 

The old Gaff is a lot different (and nicer imo) than the current stuff!

The same goes for York. 

It's really amazing the difference in what they now produce.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Old_Blood said:


> Scorch is nice.
> 
> The old Gaff is a lot different (and nicer imo) than the current stuff!
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: totally agree...


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

Guess I'll throw up pics of Indie. 
CA URO1 UNJ UWP GRCH'pr'Jhnsns Lil Miss Independence, CGC


----------



## SHARON MOYA (Feb 8, 2007)

Nizmo said:


> Gaff is now bully. I have a friend that just did a breeding with them and he's a bully kennel. I had a chance to own one from that breeding bit its not the right time in my life.
> The gaff bloodline is definitely not what it used to he to say the least.


Gaff is NOT Bully. While many bully dogs have Gaff somewhere back int the pedigree, Gaff has always been an AKC/UKC show kennel. Pam Carter still breeds and shows AKC and has had the top winning AKC dogs for several years with her newer stuff.

I, myself, founded my kennel with a dog from her older line, and I show AKC. One of my top-winning AKC dogs is doubled-back on Gaff. He is not Bully at all. I actually just did a breeding with one of the last living/breeding sons of CH. Gaff's Limited Edition (crossed back on grandchild of my Gaff dog, who was also an Eddie son) and they will be shown AKC.

A dog with Gaff "somewhere" in the pedigree does not a Gaff dog make. I have direct-from-Gaff blood and it is not bully at all...

And please keep in mind, when looking at Bullys, that most of them that are really bully are actually cross-breds that have had the papers hung to keep them registered. So what you are seeing is not actually what is on the papers...


----------



## SHARON MOYA (Feb 8, 2007)

Old_Blood said:


> Scorch is nice.
> 
> The old Gaff is a lot different (and nicer imo) than the current stuff!
> 
> ...


The reason why Newer Gaff dogs (at Gaff) are different is because after CH. Gaff's Limited Edition was neutered due to prostate problems, Pam Carter started using different bloodlines and actually went into business with Benmar Kennels and co-breeding with them. The old Gaff stuff (pure) is hard to find.

Only a handful of people, myself included, have the original Gaff blood left in their kennels...


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

SHARON MOYA said:


> The reason why Newer Gaff dogs (at Gaff) are different is because after CH. Gaff's Limited Edition was neutered due to prostate problems, Pam Carter started using different bloodlines and actually went into business with Benmar Kennels and co-breeding with them. The old Gaff stuff (pure) is hard to find.
> 
> Only a handful of people, myself included, have the original Gaff blood left in their kennels...


both indie and i have dogs with old gaff stock in the blood. limited edition being in there a good amount .


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

The dogs Pam now produces are bullier, bulkier, and not to my taste. The RE/Gaff dogs that are all bully.. well, I've heard many a time that a lot of the am bully breeders use Gaff to try and 'clean up' the dogs. Not Pam Carter's fault.. but it gets everyone confused as to whether or not Gaff is a bully line. The vast majority of dogs with Gaff near the front of the ped (that I have seen) carry those Gaff heads with them for a couple gens at least, and for the most part, aren't overdone.


----------



## JIAdams (Jul 19, 2011)

Gaff dogs bred by Pam Carter are just as much today what they were 12 years ago. If your preference or priorities include: temperament, solid bone structure, and an amazing head, then you will appreciate a true Gaff dog.

Gaff's Cedarbar Like A Mack Truck "Mack" was bred by Pam last spring/summer and is a very well put together dog with a great head piece. Mack would fit right in with the Gaff dogs from more than a decade ago. And while Mack has a large presence about him that is now called Bully by some, he is nothing compared to Simba.

Pam definitely has other interests in different breeds and registries, but her AKC/UKC dogs remain consistent with her vision of what the Amstaff/APBT should be.

...From a loyal fan and owner of a Gaff bred dog


----------



## Brucie (Jun 30, 2012)

American_Pit13 said:


> I very much love the Gaff dogs! Many are over sized however they still have brains and drive. I have always been a fan of the gaff dogs myself.
> 
> Scorch is Heavy Gaff. I don't have his pedigree online anymore but he is out of
> CH Tazmanias Gaffs Lil'Bow Wow and Strick's Wild Angel of Braveheart who is a 1/2 Gaff 1/2 Nevada bitch. She is from Gaff's Strick's Smokin Gun and Kisme & Strick's Patutie Cutie who is a Nevada/Sierra dog.


WOAH!

Now that's a dog, very very well put together dog, I would like to see the ped on that.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

The site I use closed down, but while looking for his parents peds I found that Bully Pedia was so kind to steal my photo, ped, information on him and post my pedigree on their site....He is not an American Bully, but eh whatever lol

BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database


----------



## Brucie (Jun 30, 2012)

American_Pit13 said:


> The site I use closed down, but while looking for his parents peds I found that Bully Pedia was so kind to steal my photo, ped, information on him and post my pedigree on their site....He is not an American Bully, but eh whatever lol
> 
> BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database


WOW. Look at that pedigree. Every single one of his ancestors were just beautiful.

If I ever look for another dog, I am going to get a Gaff pitbull.

Also looks like he got his coat from his momma. This is dog breeding done right.

edit: breeder http://www.carolinastylekennels.com/index1.html I want one now :/


----------



## SHARON MOYA (Feb 8, 2007)

Indie said:


> The dogs Pam now produces are bullier, bulkier, and not to my taste. The RE/Gaff dogs that are all bully.. well, I've heard many a time that a lot of the am bully breeders use Gaff to try and 'clean up' the dogs. Not Pam Carter's fault.. but it gets everyone confused as to whether or not Gaff is a bully line. The vast majority of dogs with Gaff near the front of the ped (that I have seen) carry those Gaff heads with them for a couple gens at least, and for the most part, aren't overdone.


You must not have ever seen Pam's last #1 dog, "GRCH Gaff's I'm here for the Party".... There is absolutely nothing bully or overdone about that bitch.


----------



## doughboi (Nov 10, 2012)

SHARON MOYA said:


> You must not have ever seen Pam's last #1 dog, "GRCH Gaff's I'm here for the Party".... There is absolutely nothing bully or overdone about that bitch.


I can honestly say even though SOME (AND I DO MEAN SOME)of the dogs I have seen are nice most Pams dogs and ped have been destroyed.I have a dog that has ONE MAYBE two or more of Pam Carter dogs in his ped and after seeing her dogs and more othrr dogs that look great it pisses mr off to see what the ladt 7-10 generations have become. I'm upset with backyard breaders also with the razor edge crap although my pup looks more apbt or amstaff he still has RE and gotti bully stuff in him


----------



## Sleeps with pitbulls (Dec 2, 2012)

I've got a APBT that's registered with the ADBA ,can any one tell how to look up her pedigree online for free? Or do I have to bite the bullet a cough up money?

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doughboi (Nov 10, 2012)

http://m.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.bullypedia.net%2Famericanbully%2Fdetails.php%3Fid%3D196677&h=yAQFkB7-Q&enc=AZMYvZPXwRAk9ZRCANjZfmlnq1vMzDC01QCmjaAOO4ZV46IdyzQwE4R6DC6wM1B9TRl1h5TrOlkUluaDTbmO64w1HzSVfOvBxS9Mnn_F-ZXf3g&s=1


----------



## idigapit (Dec 6, 2012)

:woof: my baby boy BAMBAM


----------



## idigapit (Dec 6, 2012)

< my boy BAMBAM UKC PR son of UKC PR GRCH DAEDAE LOOK TWICE BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database and UKC PR INDIGO GIRL CARLY hes all oldschool Gaff/RE and classic as it gets... he's got THROWING KNUCKLES, OZONE and STORMIN NORMAN in his top four to name a few and im looking to stud him to UKC PR oldschool females anything oldschool and classic like Gaff, watchdog, knowlwood, even like hemphill or old family red for just pick back female and male RUNTS im in NC Brandon


----------



## Autumn-n-Gage (Nov 28, 2012)

Hi just wondering about the bloodline, Gaff. My too pups came from Gaff/Eli bloodlines. I don't know much about either. I'm out of Maryland.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JIAdams (Jul 19, 2011)

*Gaff...*

Really idigapit? Runts back? What titles has your dog won? What health clearances have you had done? What are you even doing on this thread?

This is exactly what doughboi has commented on. Backyard breeders...

Sharon, I agree 100%, as Sally (Gaff's I'm Here for the Party) is Mack's mother and not a bully by any stretch of the imagination.

Here is a pic of Mack from a few months back, who has since earned his AKC CH title.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Can somebody explain why that pedigree shows a dog bred to itself??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Can somebody explain why that pedigree shows a dog bred to itself??
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lol that's messed up. What ped is it? I'd assume a mess up or paper hanging by an idiot XD.


----------



## doughboi (Nov 10, 2012)

JIAdams said:


> Really idigapit? Runts back? What titles has your dog won? What health clearances have you had done? What are you even doing on this thread?
> 
> This is exactly what doughboi has commented on. Backyard breeders...
> 
> ...


What a incredible looking dog this one the black dog are both gorgeous.You can tell they aren't bullies and look very healthy.


----------



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

idigapit said:


> < my boy BAMBAM UKC PR son of UKC PR GRCH DAEDAE LOOK TWICE BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database and UKC PR INDIGO GIRL CARLY hes all oldschool Gaff/RE and classic as it gets... he's got THROWING KNUCKLES, OZONE and STORMIN NORMAN in his top four to name a few and im looking to stud him to UKC PR oldschool females anything oldschool and classic like Gaff, watchdog, knowlwood, even like hemphill or old family red for just pick back female and male RUNTS im in NC [email protected] - Brandon


Why would you breed any of those lines to Hemphill blood. Please please, do more research before breeding.


----------



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

kg420 said:


> Lol that's messed up. What ped is it? I'd assume a mess up or paper hanging by an idiot XD.


That's what it sounds like to me. Gaff/Eli??


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

kg420 said:


> Lol that's messed up. What ped is it? I'd assume a mess up or paper hanging by an idiot XD.


The ped in the link above shows "watch it" bred to itself LOL

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

This is what I'm talking about...









Or am I wrong?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

Post link to ped please. Im very curious as to what's going on with that, lol


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

idigapit said:


> < my boy BAMBAM UKC PR son of UKC PR GRCH DAEDAE LOOK TWICE BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database and UKC PR INDIGO GIRL CARLY hes all oldschool Gaff/RE and classic as it gets... he's got THROWING KNUCKLES, OZONE and STORMIN NORMAN in his top four to name a few and im looking to stud him to UKC PR oldschool females anything oldschool and classic like Gaff, watchdog, knowlwood, even like hemphill or old family red for just pick back female and male RUNTS im in NC [email protected] - Brandon


This is the ped link I'm talking about. I could be wrong though and I will take no offense if I am.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

It's litter mates bred, not the same dog.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Never mind I see what it is. It's sire and dam but one isn't pictured and then they bred full siblings.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

EckoMac said:


> It's litter mates bred, not the same dog.


Yea I finally figured it out. I wasn't realizing the square without a pic was a dog. I was confused. It happens to me often lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I was gunna say. Lol can't breed a dog to itself, although that would be a hilarious ped to try and register.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

kg420 said:


> I was gunna say. Lol can't breed a dog to itself, although that would be a hilarious ped to try and register.


Yea it would. That's what I was thinking. Talk about hung papers LMAO

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Lol that reminds me of Katie's BYB papers. It was joke papers with names like Yo-Momma, and Sum-BYB but it had a dog being bred to itself and it was pretty funny. Ill see if I can track it down and post it for you  I laughed so hard when I saw it


----------



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

To hell with papers I want results. Folks are so caught up on registries and pedigrees...brainwashed by bs. Every time someone post a pictures of a decent "looking" dog. The next post always reads "ped?" How about wins! Working titles! How icurt hunting? Is it a cur


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

904bullys said:


> To hell with papers I want results. Folks are so caught up on registries and pedigrees...brainwashed by bs. Every time someone post a pictures of a decent "looking" dog. The next post always reads "ped?" How about wins! Working titles! How icurt hunting? Is it a cur


:goodpost: it would be nice to see a lot more people going out and participating in something with their dogs. Having a job or sport to participate in is a great way to build a better bond with your dog too


----------

